# DDR2 ECC Speicher auf DDR2 noECC Slot?



## CikoNo1 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage, ich habe zwei Rechner bei mir stehen, der eine hat 4GB DDR2 reg. ECC Speicher drin aber mein Windows kommt nur mit 3GB klar (reichen mir auch, wurde halt damals so bestellt). Beim anderen Rechner habe ich DDR2 noECC Slots (momentan 1GB drin).

Kann ich den DDR2 reg. ECC auf den DDR2 noECC Slot packen

Was bedeutet eigentlich dieses reg. und ECC?

Fragen über Fragen 

MFG


----------



## Anime-Otaku (26. Januar 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error-correcting_code

Einfach gesagt versucht EEC Speicherfehler zu erkennen und zu beheben.


> Ein Error-correcting code (ECC) ist ein Fehlerkorrektur-Algorithmus, der im Gegensatz zur Paritätsprüfung in der Lage ist, einen 1-Bit-Fehler zu korrigieren und einen 2-Bit-Fehler zu erkennen. Das ECC-Verfahren benötigt auf 32 Bit 7 Check-Bits und auf 64 Bit 8 Check-Bits.
> 
> Das ECC-Verfahren wird häufig in Speicherbausteinen für Serversysteme eingesetzt, die eine besonders hohe Datenintegrität benötigen.



Dadurch wird zwar ein wenig mehr Arbeitsspeicher belegt(allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die Check-Bits dazu gezählt wird oder ob die extra im Speicher liegen), aber dafür ist mehr Sicherheit gewährleistet


Aber soviel ich weiß kann man das nicht mischen.(Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht ratsam)


----------

